# The Radio Control Show hosted by Chris Chianelli. FREE show covering all of RC!



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

We are proud to announce The Radio Control Show. Hosted by Chris Chianelli, the Radio Control Show will be covering all aspects of RC including, RC trucks, cars, airplanes, gliders, helicopters, boats and more! Whether you are into rock crawling or nitro racing, the Radio Controlled Show will have you covered with setup tips, how-to’s, and will span demographics from the basics, all the way to the advanced RC segment. 

http://blogs-modelairplanenews.com/

Enjoy!

Brandon Wilcox
_RC Car Action_
Associate Online Editor
[email protected]


----------



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

hey i just wanted to let you guys know that episode 3 is now live so when you get some time go check it out. it features indoor helicopters and is pretty entertaining!


----------

